# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  سوالاتی درمورد تغییر رشته از ریاضی به تجربی

## erfanblur00

*با سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.
میخوام از سوم ریاضی تغییر رشته بدم و چند تا سوال در این زمینه دارم که ممنون میشم جواب بدید* :Yahoo (4): 
*برای تابستون فقط زیست 1 و 2 رو بخونم؟ یعنی درسای دیگه رو بذارم کنار؟* :Yahoo (35): *(ساعته مطالعم هم خیلی کمه ولی میتونم زیادش* *کنم )
ساعته مطالعم توی تابستون چند ساعت باشه خوبه ؟
توی کدوم آزمونا و چه زمانی شرکت کنم؟ ( سنجش یا گزینه 2؟)
برای من که رشتم ریاضی بوده لازمه در طوله سال برای درس زیست کلاس برم؟*

----------


## va6hid

همه دارن سر خرو کج میکنن سمت تجربی  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## AuFbAU

سلام
درسهای دیگه هم بخون . زمین هم بخون از اون درسهای چالش بر انگیزه و حتما برا زیست دی وی دی مفهومی بگیر

----------


## hamed_habibi

تامیتونید بیا ید تجربی این ب نفع منطقه س ایی هاست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## amirmoa76

شهریور شما باید 3 تا درس زیست شناسی سال دوم ، زیست‌ شناسی سال سوم و زمین شناسی رو به صورت نهایی امتحان بدی.
پس چه بخوایی چه نخوایی این 2 تا کتاب زیست رو باید خوب بخونی. علاوه بر این ، با توجه به آزمونی که می‌خوایی شرکت کنی می‌تونی برنامه‌ریزی کنی برای خوندن درس‌های دیگه. مثلا اگر گزینه 2 شرکت کنی ، تابستون پایه اختصاصی رو جمع میکنه ( دوم و سوم ) به علاوه درس‌های عمومی سال سوم.

----------


## -AMiN-

*کتاب و بجو فقط + یه درسنامه خوب مثل خیلی سبز 
دی وی دی و این چیزا نگیری
اول کتاب و درسنامه + تست های خط به خط 
بعد که یه کم روون شدی تست های مفهومی و ترکیبی 
فاگوزیست و این شرو و را هم نگیر مضخرفه فقط گیج میکنه و از مبحث اصلی دورت میکنه
چوم خودم وضعیت مشابهت رو داشتم میگم خیلی سخت نیس ولی راحتم نیس*

----------


## erfanblur00

> شهریور شما باید 3 تا درس زیست شناسی سال دوم ، زیست‌ شناسی سال سوم و زمین شناسی رو به صورت نهایی امتحان بدی.
> پس چه بخوایی چه نخوایی این 2 تا کتاب زیست رو باید خوب بخونی. علاوه بر این ، با توجه به آزمونی که می‌خوایی شرکت کنی می‌تونی برنامه‌ریزی کنی برای خوندن درس‌های دیگه. مثلا اگر گزینه 2 شرکت کنی ، تابستون پایه اختصاصی رو جمع میکنه ( دوم و سوم ) به علاوه درس‌های عمومی سال سوم.


*
داداش مطمئنی که باید زمین رو هم امتحان بدم؟ جاهای دیگه فقط نوشتن زیست 1 و 2 آخه .*

----------


## erfanblur00

Up
دوستان یه سوالی برام پیش اومده اونم اینکه شهریور 96 امکان امتحان درس زیست 1 وجود داره ؟ :Yahoo (21): 
آخه برای تغییر رشته هم باید زیست 1 و 2 رو امتحان بدم.

----------


## pMn

*میشه یکی بگه وقتی کنکور تجربی میدی دیپلم تجربی و ریاضی با هم فرقی میکنن؟ یعنی تاثیری تو کنکور داره؟*

----------


## erfanblur00

_Up
_

----------


## erfanblur00

> Up
> دوستان یه سوالی برام پیش اومده اونم اینکه شهریور 96 امکان امتحان درس زیست 1 وجود داره ؟
> آخه برای تغییر رشته هم باید زیست 1 و 2 رو امتحان بدم.


_Up_

----------


## amirmoa76

> *
> داداش مطمئنی که باید زمین رو هم امتحان بدم؟ جاهای دیگه فقط نوشتن زیست 1 و 2 آخه .*


شما درست میگی ، زمین شناسی نیاز نیست.

----------


## Mojgan*M

> *میشه یکی بگه وقتی کنکور تجربی میدی دیپلم تجربی و ریاضی با هم فرقی میکنن؟ یعنی تاثیری تو کنکور داره؟*


اونموقه ها ک تاثیر قطعی بود تاثیر ریاضیایی ک تجربی میدادن تاثیر + بود تا 18 درصد :  دی
الان ک کلا مثبته

----------


## Mojgan*M

> _Up_


ببین برو مدرستون بهتون میگه کی بیای
من داشتم میرفتم ریاضی باید امارو امتحان میدادم همون روزی ک امار برگزار میشد تازه رفتم خبر گرفتم امتحان کیه :Yahoo (21):  ی هفته بعد بهشون گفتم ازم گرفتن
سخت نمیگیرن ولی بپرس زمانشو
هر دو رو میگیرن مشکلی نداره

----------


## hamed92

هیچ کاری نکن

----------


## .MEHRAD.

> *با سلام دوستان امیدوارم حالتون خوب باشه.
> میخوام از سوم ریاضی تغییر رشته بدم و چند تا سوال در این زمینه دارم که ممنون میشم جواب بدید*
> *برای تابستون فقط زیست 1 و 2 رو بخونم؟ یعنی درسای دیگه رو بذارم کنار؟**(ساعته مطالعم هم خیلی کمه ولی میتونم زیادش* *کنم )
> ساعته مطالعم توی تابستون چند ساعت باشه خوبه ؟
> توی کدوم آزمونا و چه زمانی شرکت کنم؟ ( سنجش یا گزینه 2؟)
> برای من که رشتم ریاضی بوده لازمه در طوله سال برای درس زیست کلاس برم؟*


اگه تو بقیه درسا مشکلی نداری زیست 1 و 2 رو تو تابستون بخون و تست بزن تا تو پیش دانشگاهی به مشکلی نخوری
ساعت مطالعه ت حداقل 10 ساعت باشه خوبه
ازمون کانون شرکت کن از اول مهر
فک نمیکنم لازم باشه، خودت میتونی یاد بگیری هرجاشو مشکل داشتی میتونی از فیلمای رحیمی الاء استفاده کنی

----------

